# Thank you! Looking for a HDTV With Deep Blacks and...



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

50-55 inch, Great colors and 3D(just to have it and try it out). I own a Vizio 37 inch, which is nice, but would love deeper blacks. I was looking at Pannys, but too expensive. Can someone lead me in the right direction in my budget price. Thanks alot!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Unfortunately good blacks ony comes with a higher price. The Panasonic Plasma line up from the ST series and up are highly recommended. Is this for movie watching only or for gaming as well?


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi Tony! No games, just movies and regular TV shows.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you can find one the Panasonic ST60 series is the cheapest of the good ones and gets you great black levels.


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

:scratch:$450-525 budget.  could I get one at that price?:crying:


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

You will not find a new 50+ 3D tv for that kind of money. You may find something closeish with the upcoming Black Friday sales or on Craigslist if you are willing to go used.

You're number 1 brand name to look for will be Panasonic followed by Samsung.

Remember that a plasma doesn't like to be in the light so if you can't control allot of the ambient light its black levels will suffer


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

I know, but i'm broke and it's a gift to myself. If I could get at Pana ST50 used $550 I'd get it, but have not seen one since last year and I'm glad I didn't buy one cause it would have been soak in sandy..


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Which model Vizio do you currently own? The new M series have better black levels than the E series. Since you can't spend at will that may be a option to look at, granted there blacks are no where near that of a quality plasma though.


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks pddufrene, This one: http://www.amazon.com/VIZIO-SV370XVT-Widescreen-Contrast-Response/dp/B002L9SZD2


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

afterlife2 said:


> Thanks pddufrene, This one: http://www.amazon.com/VIZIO-SV370XVT-Widescreen-Contrast-Response/dp/B002L9SZD2


On the m series the contrast ratio is quoted as being 10 million to 1. Where your current set is quoted as having a 50,000 to 1 contrast ratio. And I'm sure for black Friday or cyber Monday you can probably pick one up for a good price. You can always go to your local Wal-Mart, Costco, or Sam's club and check them out in person to see if it's what your looking for. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks, Yeah I was looking at the M series. I read good things. Any other suggestions?


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

afterlife2 said:


> Thanks, Yeah I was looking at the M series. I read good things. Any other suggestions?


Samsung PN51F4500 this model from Samsung gets high praise for it's price point as well.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BEAFLYK?tag=thewire06-20&link_code=ur2&creative=9325&camp=211189


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I actually helped one of my fraternity brothers with an almost identical scenario. I recommended and he purchased a 50 inch LG 6500 Series Plasma from Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/LG-Electronics-50PN6500-50-Inch-Plasma/dp/B00BBAFUQC 

I believe it cost around $500 and when I drove to Columbia, SC to see him I brought AVIA and a few other calibration discs and was honestly shocked at just how good it looks.
All the best,
Jack


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

I agree with pddufrene and Jungle Jack. I slightly prefer Samsung's PN51F4500. They are on the Black Friday promotions at very very low prices. 

-Robert


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks guys the only thing that bugs me about the Samsung it's only 720. I've read that the LG's have issues or is that very few who feel that way?


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

afterlife2 said:


> Thanks guys the only thing that bugs me about the Samsung it's only 720. I've read that the LG's have issues or is that very few who feel that way?


At 50" a argument can be made that u will not be able to distinguish the difference between 720 and 1080p. So you may also want to take that into consideration, and the fact that the only 1080p you actually watch is from blue ray. All other sources weather a video game console or satellite and cable companies all use 1080i which is basically the equivalent of 720p.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It all depends on how close you sit to the display. There is a difference a 50" 720p display would be noticeable if you sit any closer than 8ft from it compared to the same 1080p. 
1080i is far more lines than 720p the difference is that 1080i draws the even lines first then the odd. Progressive is all in succession. 1080i in most casses will still look better than 720p


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

What do you guys think of the Vizio M Series? I'm thinking prices will come down soon.


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

How about the Samsung PN51F5300 51-Inch 1080p 600Hz Plasma HDTV No 3D, but goes for almost $600. Please experts help me out. Thanks.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

:TT 

We just sold our last one right off the display. Great Black Friday/Cyber Monday price!! 

-Robert


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Robert Zohn said:


> :TT
> 
> We just sold our last one right off the display. Great Black Friday/Cyber Monday price!!
> 
> -Robert


Hi Robert how are the deep blacks on the 5300? or is there another one with deeper black at the same price range? Thanks.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Joe, Not at this price. Samsung's F5300 is an excellent PDP, great color accuracy and good black level. 

But I do suggest you consider Panasonic's TC-P50ST60 for just under $1k. I know your budget is limited, but the ST60 is a world class winner for very deep blacks, great color accuracy and a nice flat gamma. 

-Robert


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Robert Zohn said:


> Joe, Not at this price. Samsung's F5300 is an excellent PDP, great color accuracy and good black level.
> 
> But I do suggest you consider Panasonic's TC-P50ST60 for just under $1k. I know your budget is limited, but the ST60 is a world class winner for very deep blacks, great color accuracy and a nice flat gamma.
> 
> -Robert


Robert I wish I could do 1k, even 600 is a bit much for me right now. I almost got one(ST50 used $550) last year, but got the Pioneers 52's for $200 and am kinda glad I didn't because Sandy came to my apt in BKNY and wreck havoc.  The Samsung, which I never considered because tech guys from TV stations always said get a Panasonic. decisions. :hissyfit:


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Nothing wrong with the Samsung. If you can find a Panasonic in your price range that will trump the Samsung if they are the same age.


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks Andre I'll keep looking today, so frustrating no Pana 50-55 for less than 600, unless it's 720, which I don't want.


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Samsung PN51F5300AFXZA might bite. What do yall think? Is there a thread on this TV? Can't find one


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

just search for the sammy 5300 series they should all be close to the same review notes. I think this is the one with the glass front thats a bit more refective then others, so I wouldn't like it very much in a room with ambient light due to refections.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey Joe, better hurry on the PN51F5300 as the Black Friday deal ends today.

-Robert


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Look what you made me do Robert...:dontknow::T

http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...&cid=271006&lid=4970696&acd=12309188680215843


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

afterlife2 said:


> Look what you made me do Robert...:dontknow::T
> 
> http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=A6813243&dgc=BA&cid=271006&lid=4970696&acd=12309188680215843


Congrats


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

New is always nice. Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you guys. This TV just SOLD OUT at Dell. It's got to be the TV bargain of 2013 so far...


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Congrats Joe! Enjoy for many years to come.

-Robert


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks Robert!
Quick question how many hours does it take using Scrolling feature to fully break in the sammy TV? Also does it have to have specific setting(Brightness, contrast, etc,) to use Scrolling feature? Best Pixel Shift settings? Thanks for your help.


----------

